# My 1st turn in the butts



## derwoodii (Jan 21, 2011)

Ha not what ya thinkin...
Joined a full bore range, today was my 1st time in the butts / pitt or target backstop as 308 n 223 whizzed in over ma and sons head. Ya canna not want to get closer to a passin bullet, a bit anxious at first but soon felt secure. Picked up the tricks to target settin n lifting, hole marking, comms, flag and paddle wavin. A fair bit to learn before I'm left alone down range.


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 18, 2011)

Been doin more time in the pit/butts can now tell the different crack over head of 223 or 308 easy.
Very pleased with ma new 223 just dropped on rings a 9X40 scope lined it up with a collimator and in three shots had it in the bull at 100m.


----------



## cat-face timber (Feb 18, 2011)

derwoodii said:


> Been doin more time in the pit/butts can now tell the different crack over head of 223 or 308 easy.
> Very pleased with ma new 223 just dropped on rings a 9X40 scope lined it up with a collimator and in three shots had it in the bull at 100m.


 
Done lots of But time when I was in the Corps, you are correct, it take a while; but a guy gets used the being soo close to the boolits flying.
Try pulling buts at night for tracer rounds, the targets catch fire sometimes.
It makes for a exciting time.

:beer:


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 19, 2011)

cat-face timber said:


> Try pulling buts at night for tracer rounds, the targets catch fire sometimes.It makes for a exciting time.
> :beer:



Wow Hmm that would be kool er hot er an illuminating experience eh.


----------

